# Herringbone glue-up, How?



## handplane (Aug 18, 2008)

I saw this pen and want to make something similar.  






I know how to make the herringbone pattern but not how to make it  so it looks the same all the way around.    Is there a trick to this or am I going to have to make lots of little pieces, glue them to the tubes and then cast it.   Any help would be appreciated.

BTW that's the Graff von Faber Castell 2008 pen of the year.


----------



## Chasper (Aug 19, 2008)

You are aspiring to herringbone version 4.5 and that is way beyond me.  I can explain herringbone version 1.0.  Maybe that will give you a start for what you want to do.  Try this:

Start with a little wood cube turned on an edge, about 3/4 inch cube would be about right.  See figure one on the illustration.

Cut a bunch of small slices from 3/4 inch blanks, cut them about 1/8 inch thick or so.  See figure two.  These can be the same wood, contrasting wood, whatever you like.  Glue and stack the little slices on the cube until you get it the legnth of the blank you need.

When  you have it glued up as long as you want it, cut on the dotted lines and you have a herringbone blank


----------



## handplane (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, I guess I'm on the right track because that was one of my ideas.  

My wife always makes the comment that I try the hardest things first.  Easy is boring. I have to challenge myself to keep my interest up.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 19, 2008)

Help. I just don't get it.  Is there atutorial for this?  Maybe more pictures. Guess I could just start cutting and maybe it would come to me.


----------



## handplane (Aug 19, 2008)

As soon as I get a chance I'll post a screen shot from the sketch-up drawing that I've been working on.  I think I have it figured out, on paper.  Now the fun, actually making it.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a link to an article about styles of segmentation the Herringbone is at the end. http://content.penturners.org/articl...gpenblanks.pdf


----------



## TribalRR (Aug 19, 2008)

*Herringbone Glue-up*

Here are some pictures of one I made after seeing that same pen. Let me know if you get stuck.


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 19, 2008)

Jerryconn said:


> Here is a link to an article about styles of segmentation the Herringbone is at the end. http://content.penturners.org/articl...gpenblanks.pdf


 
I guess I am a computer dummy or something as I cannot get this link to work.  Can someone please help me?
Thanks


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 19, 2008)

Rob,

Try this link, pages 13 & 14 deal with a herringbone pen

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2006/segpenblanks.pdf


It doesn't make sense to me,  but my link opens for me and the other one does not.


----------



## MobilMan (Aug 19, 2008)

wdcav1952.  Same here.  Yours opens but the others just say  "Web page cannot be found".


----------



## vick (Aug 19, 2008)

The tutorial he is reffering to only convers a regular 2 dimension herringbone pattern not what is being discussed here.

By the way Cavs link works fine for me
but the tutorial can also be found here http://www.distinctiveturnings.com/tutorials/SegPenBlanks.pdf


----------



## TribalRR (Aug 19, 2008)

That tutorial is for a standard herringbone, not the wrap around pattern. The sides of those are flat and the wrap around looks the same from every side.


----------



## dntrost (Aug 19, 2008)

Man I swear I can't keep up I want to try all of them. I need to just quit work and do this full time.  Oh yeah my wife said I need a paycheck not a hobby!


----------



## mikemac (Aug 19, 2008)

well... looking at the individual SIZES of each piece of wood, it looks like he's gluing up very small slabs... mayb 1/2" x 1/2" x 1/8" giving that size, the blank would end up having 2+ rows of herring bone.. allowing the pattern to go 'all around'

Maybe I'll fire up 3dsmax, and try making a virtual blank to confirm.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TribalRR (Aug 19, 2008)

The number rows of herringbones depends on the angle of the triangles. The pics I posted have 3; 6 pieces per layer.


----------



## mikemac (Aug 19, 2008)

i found one additional pic that might help


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 19, 2008)

Will also work with veneer and a little planning.  This one is a 360 degree pattern.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 19, 2008)

TribalRR said:


> Here are some pictures of one I made after seeing that same pen. Let me know if you get stuck.



OK what do you start with? can you show a picture of that?


----------



## Darley (Aug 20, 2008)

handplane said:


> I saw this pen and want to make something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice pen, do you know where to fine this kit? if he can be found


----------



## TribalRR (Aug 20, 2008)

There is not a kit for that pen nor is there anything close that I have found. That pen's MSRP is $3000 BTW...

I started with 3/16" thick triangles and went from there...
I'm sorry, but I'm not interested in doing a tutorial or telling exactly how to make this. However I will help you get started and if you make attempts and get stuck I will give help.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry Everyone,
Not sure why that happened just follow Cav's link


----------

